# Type of Crate



## Casey09 (Aug 22, 2009)

Hello! I'm new to the forum and in about 10 days will be bringing our new Vizsla girl home, Casey. We're looking to purchase a crate but there's so many options (brands, size, doors, dividers), I was hoping someone could recommend a brand/size that has worked well for them. I've never crate trained before so this is a new experience. Thanks.


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

hey
i ve been told not to buy a too large crate as the pup could use one side for their bed and the other for going to the toilet which gives them mixed messages.... i made this mistake so have divided the crate up and made it smaller which is workin for us. 
hope that helps,
C x


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi Casey,

I'm new to this whole business myself, others more seasoned will probably be of more help (so far, we're floundering as crate trainers). But I wanted to advise you against getting a furniture type (wood) crate at first. We had one from Orvis from a previous adult dog (who never took to it) and we discovered today that our puppy has chewed on the walls of it--not too safe from the standpoint of potential ingestion of wood splinters. She has separation anxiety pretty badly. Uptairs, we have a pop-up (tent-like) crate, and she panicked and chewed through the mesh screen zip-up door to get out. Not sure what size, but I'd imagine the portable, durable plastic/steel grid type are best. Not necessarily this brand, but something like this.  [url]http://www.petco.com/product/11074/PETCO-Classic-Kennel.aspx [/url] You'd probably have a choice of getting one the right size for a puppy or getting a bigger one and partitioning it at first to create a small enough space.

Sarah


----------



## Casey09 (Aug 22, 2009)

Hey Sarah,
I'm sooo glad you said about the Orvis rattan crates. We were literally just about to order that exact kind of crate from Orvis. We'll definitely order something steel for now and upgrade later. Thanks!
Jenn


----------



## Lindylou (Jul 28, 2009)

We crate trained our weimaraner in a large crate which came with a divider so we used just half for when he was a puppy and made it bigger as he got bigger.
We are now using the same crate for our first vizsla puppy


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

Jenn,

Yeah, Rattan might be even worse than wood in terms of splintering off if the puppy got into chewing. I noticed Orvis said they are not recommended for puppies or "avid chewers." We have the wood one. http://www.orvis.com/store/productchoice.aspx?pf_id=42PY&dir_id=1633&cat_id=12986&subcat_id=15471&Group_ID=12985&bhcp=1 One of the reviewers on Orvis said their dog chewed all the way through the wood door! You could decorate any crate, though, with a cover that goes around the outside.

Good luck! Sarah


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

I've always used the largest sized Vari-Kennel . The current model I am using is 40"x26"x30". I've never found the need to divide it, but I don't see why it can't be done either. It definitely saves buying two kennels.
Crate training is fairly simple,and most puppies get with the program fairly quickly. Expect the puppy to go to the bathroom in it for a little while, and just plan on having to clean it up. I used brown wrapping paper, instead of newspaper due to the chemicals in newspaper for the bottom layer,and set a pad about half the size of the crate on top of the paper. Don't use your old clothes to line the crate, or stuff the pad. It will just confuse your puppy later when you have break it of the habit of chewing your clothes. It's easier if they never get started in the first place.  Same with turning socks into an impromptu ball.
Puppies do 4 things. Eat,Sleep,Play and go to the bathroom. If it's not doing one of first 3, it's looking for a place to do the 4th item. Each time pup wakes up in the kennel, hurry her out the door to go to the bathroom. Lots of encouragement and praise. make it fun, make a huge fuss over her when she's "Doing her stuff". She'll catch on in no time at all. 
Don't expect her to be able to hold it for a full workday alone. It's an unrealistic expectation. She'll get there soon enough, but her system just isn't strong enough yet, so don't get firm or rough with her if after a full workday she goes to the bathroom in her kennel.
The first couple of nites she'll probably cry, howl and throw a fit because she's alone,and has no litter mates for comfort. Soothe her through the kennel door, opening it if necessary, but don't let her out. Put a sheet over the door to help quiet her if that works. I've also heard that a liter bottle full of warm water wrapped in a towel helps calm them down, but I've never done it

Dogs actually take to the crate pretty well. Pretty soon you'll be looking for missing odds and ends in the kennel ;D,


----------



## Casey09 (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks Gunnr. That's a lot of great information. We're so excited to get her. 10 more days!


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Here is what Kian looked like in his crate the day we brought him home from the breeders.
We placed a divider in there, halfway. That lasted the 2 hr ride home, he started to eat the paper and cardboard divider. 
Cannot remember the dimensions of the crate, but can measure it for you if you'd like. Just let me know.










We have never had an issue with him relieving himself in it. The minute we got home we threw a blanket in there and kept his little stuffed toy in there with him. 
He's now 5 months old, about 18-19 inches tall and can still stand up and turn around in there with no problem. He can almost layout completely.
Oh and at bedtime we always throw a blanket over the crate to try and darken it as much as possible. Kian has every meal in his crate too but never any water.

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## jas (Mar 31, 2009)

I crate trained mine and at 6 months he loves it? when i say bed, he runs off to it very willingly. I bought a 42" crate witha divider and he has only had the full crate to himself for the last month. Best thing i ever did. Minimal toilet accidents and no damaged furniture when i'm out. I am toying with the idea of leaving the door open at nights now.


----------



## Casey09 (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions. I think we're going to get a 42 inch life stages crate in case we want to partition it (although our trainer said we shouldn't have to). I think we have pretty much everything now except our puppy! We get her in one week!

By the way, Kian is really cute!


----------



## jas (Mar 31, 2009)

I would divide it if i were you. The pup won't know the difference and there is less chance of it going to the far corner to eliminate which is quite easy in a 42" crate. I opened the divider up a little further each month and after 3 months he was clean and has had the whole crate to himself for a month now.


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

I WOULD RECOMMEND DIVIDING ALSO, I DID NOT AND SUFFERED FOR IT NOW I HAVE BROUGHT A SMALLER CRATE SHE IS DRY DURING THE NIGHT AND LIFE IS A LOT EASIER. ;D


----------



## Casey09 (Aug 22, 2009)

Thank you everyone for the responses. We just brought Casey home yesterday and she did wonderful last night in her crate. We got a 36' life stages crate and partitioned it in half. We put 4 blankets in and she went in without a cry. She got us up twice to go pee but otherwise slept from 9pm-6am. We were very pleased. She's also learning exactly where to go potty. We have a spot and so far she's gone every time we take her out. Hopefully it stays that way. I hardly slept because I was so sure she would howl and keep us up but she did great. Thanks again for all the responses.

One last question:
Did your puppies shake like crazy at first. When she howls I don't give in and she falls fast asleep fairly quickly but when I take her outside, to the vet, etc. she shakes like crazy. I know I've only had her for a day but was wondering if anyone else's pup did this and how long it lasted for.

Thanks!


----------



## jas (Mar 31, 2009)

Sounds like its going well, enjoy it. Oscar shook like crazy too, i thought he had a disorder at first but all is ok now


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

yes, my Purdey still shakes at things she s not sure of. : give her time its all a learning curve for both of yo.
C x


----------



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

Casey09, Blaze (17 months) used to shake alot too when a young pup. Forgot about it til reading your post.


----------



## wal (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi, 
those shakes are totally normal. Watch for those funny noise when she dreams. Gunnr had posted some excellent tips. 
During the period we potty trained our pup, we only let him wandered around in our kitchen in first couple weeks because the floor is easy to clean up. We even had a baby gate at the entrance because it is impossible to monitor him 24/7. If you let your pup go anywhere he/she want, your effort of showing her pee spot will totally be ruined. you may end up finding dog poo and pee behind your couch, plant or anywhere unless you watch she like a hawk. Introduce her to one room at a time. Teach her the concept about certain room is her primary activity/eating area, the rest of the house is for visiting only, not her game room.
We didn't let my V drink after 5pm. Before we went to bed "light off time" we took him out, made sure he emptied himself before going back to his crate. Now he has develops a habit like human, pee before going to bed!
Have fun.
Wal


----------



## Blaze (Aug 6, 2008)

Great Advice Wal. I used a babygate too, between the kitchen and the front foyer. It was not very long before we had to raise it because he could jump it! And that's when I found little packages in the dining room... Glad that stage is over!


----------



## rorospeeps (Sep 3, 2009)

Hello all!

I have read all I can about which crate to purchase, but I need to ask another question.

I considered getting one of the wire crates, but was advised against it by our breeder. She indicated that the airline approved crates are better for providing the den-like feeling that is comforting to the dog. (She may be keeping in mind our family demographic of 4 kids at home ranging in age from 4 to 18. I know I sometimes wish I had a quiet place to escape to!)

In any event, she recommended the intermediate size. That seems small to me. We just shipped our Golden back to the States with us, and he was in an extra large size kennel. He is about 25 inches at the shoulder and 75 pounds, a little larger than a Vizsla. We would like to avoid having to purchase two crates, and it is conceivable that we will have to go back overseas in the near future.

So, I guess I've decided to go with the plastic, airline approved kennel, but don't know whether to go large and divide until Ronan is bigger or if intermediate is big enough. Any thoughts?

Thanks for the input!


----------



## jas (Mar 31, 2009)

A wire crate is absolutely fine, I don't know what your breeder is getting at? A fully grown vizsla needa at least a 42" crate


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

I personally prefer to have the biggest crates I can. A medium in any of the name brand lineups is too small for an adult Vizsla. 
I like the "airline approved" type kennel, over the wire cages for a couple of reasons; I use my crates to transport the dogs to and from the forest, so the airline approved kennel affords a lot more protection from road debris than an open wire enclosure, the airline kennel is also lighter and easier to carry. The airline kennel is easier to clean than a wire one. Just take it outside and hose it down, turn it on end and let it dry. The airline kennel also doesn't have the problem of flaking paint and sharp edges where the wire was folded back to form a loop(This may only be a problem with more inexpensive lines).


----------



## cynwagon (Sep 2, 2009)

We have a wire crate, we placed a sheet over the top and sides to give the same "den like feel". We have the Large Crate and have sectioned it in half for right now...but will open it up when he gets a little larger.

I think either type of crate is fine, if you don't plan on moving the dog a lot, the wire one is just fine, and you can cover it up with towels or sheets. When they get a little older you can even buy covers that include a mat for inside the crate as well.


----------

